# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  صاحب المركز الاول فى مجال تنزيل الملفات كامل مدي الحياة IDM 6.32

## siiin

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صاحب المركز الاول فى مجال تنزيل الملفات برنامج IDM أخر أصدار 2019 كامل مدي الحياة

اليوم نقدم لكم تنزيل برنامج انترنت دون لود مانجر   6.32

عملاق التحميل الأخضر البرنامج الذى يحتوى على العديد من المميزات الرائعة والذى يستطيع ان تقوم بتحميل اى ملف على شبكة الانترنت سواء كان ملف صوت او موسيقى او فيديو او اى برنامج او اى ملف مهما كان نوعة عن طريق الضغط على رابط التحميل او نسخ الرابط ووضعة داخل برنامج انترنت دون لود مانجر

اليكم اهم مميزات برنامج انترنت دون لود ماجر :

تستطيع زيادة سرعة التحميل الى مايقرب من 5 اضعاف كما يتميز بسهولة كبيرة فى الاستخدام كما تستطيع تقسيم الملف الى عدة اجزاء مما يساهم بشكل كبير فى زيادة التحميل بشكل رائع .
يتميز ايضا بخاصية الايقاف والاستكمال فى حالة حدوث انقطاع التيار الكهربائى او حدوث انقطاع لجهازك الكمبيوتر بأى سبب من الاسباب .
تستطيع من خلال انترنت دون لود ماجر تنزيل ملفات الفيديو من مواقع الفيديو المختلفة سواء كان يوتيوب او فيديوهات الفيس بوك
يدعم العيد من اللغات حول العالم منها اللغة العربية
يدعم ايضا ايضا عشرات المتصفحات اهم متصفح انترنت اكسبلورا وفاير فوكس واوبرا والعديد من المتصفات الشهيرة

اشهر الطرق لتسريع سرعة التحميل على انترنت دون لود مانجر

اليوم نقدم اليكم اشهر الطرق لزيادة سرعة التحميل من انترنت دون لود مانجر بدون استخدام اى برامج والتى عادة ما تكون برامج مشبوهة
طريقة تسريع التحميل لبرنامج داونلود مانجر IDM عن طريق خاصية اختيار نوع الاتصال
قم بالذهاب وفتح البرنامج وقم بالذهاب الى خيارات Options ثم الذهاب الى قائمة Connection ثم تظهر لك قائمة تجد قائمة Connection بها ثم تذهب نذهب الى Connection type/speed ونختار الخيار الاخير Hight speed
تسريع سرعة تحميل برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر IDM عن طريق زيادة عدد اجزاء تحميل الملفات :
كما قلنا فى السابق ان برنامج انترنت دون لود ماجر يقوم بتقسيم الملف الى العدد الافتراضى الى 8 اجزاء ولكن ايضا يمكنك ايضا تقسيم الملف الى 32 جزء عن طريق الذهاب Options ثم الذهاب الى قائمة Connection ثم تظهر لك قائمة تجد قائمة Connection ثم قم بالذهاب Max Connection number وتختار العدد الذى تريد تقسيم الملف الى اجزاء سواء كان 8 او 16 او 32 جزء .

Internet Download Manager تحميل مباشر

----------

